# Paint or gel coat



## Mark Collins (Dec 27, 2012)

I want to paint or gel coat the sides of my hull black, this will go below the water line a few inches.
Which will be best awlgrip or a gel coat
Thanks in advance for all your help


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Gelcoat is always the best if it's done right. It's just thickened paint. You don't want any Awlgrip products below the waterline for any lenght of time. Some people do use Awlgrip if your boat is kept in a lift or trailer with no problems. My boat is painted with Awlcraft.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Ocean Master said:


> Gelcoat is always the best if it's done right. It's just thickened paint. You don't want any Awlgrip products below the waterline for any lenght of time. Some people do use Awlgrip if your boat is kept in a lift or trailer with no problems. My boat is painted with Awlcraft.


Ocean master where did you get Gel Coat as thicken Paint? It's just colored fiberglass resin. And I have used two part polyurethane above and below the water line never had a problem with it. I am sure a marine paint store would have an answer to your paint requirement. With the times and regs that change you need to check with someone that deals with that on a regular basis. My experiance is 30 years old. Gel coat is still colored resin...:thumbup:


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

You will work your ass off sanding gel coat to get a smooth finish. Unless you want an orange peel type finish.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

sealark said:


> Ocean master where did you get Gel Coat as thicken Paint? It's just colored fiberglass resin. And I have used two part polyurethane above and below the water line never had a problem with it. I am sure a marine paint store would have an answer to your paint requirement. With the times and regs that change you need to check with someone that deals with that on a regular basis. My experiance is 30 years old. Gel coat is still colored resin...:thumbup:


Ron...That's what I meant to say. I was thinking about something else as I was typing..Getting too old..!


----------



## GWally (May 16, 2009)

You might check out BLP Mobile Mothane 2 part poly. I just had my "project" painted with it and am happy with the results. It came highly recommended and, it is reasonable probably because it is made locally (Theodore I believe). 
BLP Mobile does a lot of industrial coatings, hope the paint is as good as I was told. The guy who recommended has a boat repair place, does a lot of glass and paint work and is respected in the area.
The only recommendation I'd have is, and this comes from the paint guy who did my spraying and finish smoothing out, is to add some "decelerator" (I think he used something in the Dupont Nason line to slow the drying a little). He said it made it easier to flow and get a nice glass like finish. I've thought about doing some spraying myself and he said he expected they'd have some of that additive. Not sure if they have it in black.
Also just found a great place for stainless nuts and bolts, just buy what you need at around a third of what WestMarine charges (all we have here is Westmarine and Ace Hardware that I've been able to find).


----------



## GWally (May 16, 2009)

*Real reasonable stainless nuts and bolts*

Not much in the way of reasonable or even "findable" stainless around Mobile. I'm doing the "final" steering cylinder install and need to mount some chairs in the project boat. I was all ready to order from the place in New York I usually get stuff from since I can't afford Ace Hardware with the quantities I need (and they don't always have what I need). Stumbled on Threaded Fasteners, inc. downtown Mobile (the factory is in Semmes). What a shocker. I needed 3/8" bolts, self locking nuts, washers, and some #14 screws to mount my pedestal chairs. Ended up getting everything I needed for just over $13, couldn't believe it. All 18-8 but they have 300 series stainless also. To compare, I checked the Westmarine price on the 4 1/2" 3/8 bolt I bought, $3.15 but, I'd have to buy 2 so it would have been $6.29. The bolt cost me $1.25 and the nice thing is, you don't have to buy 25 of something to get a price break. 3/8" nylon self locking nuts were $.15 each. The only ones I found at Westmarine were non locking for $.40. After reading a writeup on self locking vs various lock washers, it was clear they are the way to go (this was for aviation use so I figure it should be good enough for boats).


----------



## GWally (May 16, 2009)

*Sorry about that, I meant to start a new thread*

Didn't realize what happened til I pushed the button.


----------



## Mark Collins (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks for all the info guys !
How hard is it to spray gel coat, I do have some experience spraying automotive.
My gel coat is slick and shines, boat is 5 years old, I am just tired of solid white and would like a deep blue or black.
I would love to tackle this on my own, tell me if I've got this right ?
De wax, wet sand 400 grit, 2 towel wipe down w acetone and spray ?
3 coats then wet sand 1200 grit then buff with compound, then buff with wax ?
Thanks for the help !


----------



## Mark Collins (Dec 27, 2012)

sealark said:


> Ocean master where did you get Gel Coat as thicken Paint? It's just colored fiberglass resin. _And I have used two part polyurethane above and below the water line never had a problem with it_. I am sure a marine paint store would have an answer to your paint requirement. With the times and regs that change you need to check with someone that deals with that on a regular basis. My experiance is 30 years old. Gel coat is still colored resin...:thumbup:


Will the 2 part polyurethane fade faster than gel coat
I've gotta ride this sled at least 5 more years and want it to stay looking good.
Or should I just deal with it white and keep it buffed and waxed


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Gel coat is HELL to get smooth outside of a mold. The reason it is smooth on your boat from the factory is because it is sprayed against a waxed mold and takes the smooth surface of that waxed surface ( if that makes any sense) a good poly paint and a nice clear will serve you go years and is fairly simple to do!


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

For years* 
A good paint like awlgrip will last you many years.....


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

If you just want to change the looks of the boat, maybe consider a vinyl wrap. You can do something really customized then. think someone on the forum does them.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

My Awlcraft 2000 is 4 years old. The boat sits in the hot sun in the lift all year long and still looks like new.

Awlcraft is much easier to touch up if needed and can be lightly buffed. 

Awlgrip does not recommend buffing at all.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

I think you will find out real fast why most boats used in salt water here in the deep south are white or light colored. Unless you are just a big fan of washing and waxing....


----------



## Mark Collins (Dec 27, 2012)

Play'N Hooky said:


> I think you will find out real fast why most boats used in salt water here in the deep south are white or light colored. Unless you are just a big fan of washing and waxing....


Weiss Lake stays stained most of the years and it really leaves a brown scum line, after fishing only 2-3 days and the only way to get it off is by using hull cleaner. I usually wash the hull sides about once a week and the inside gets washed daily when in use, so I hate washing and waxing ! I use this boat about 300 days a year
Costs of the hull cleaner is one reason I wanted to put a darker color on the hull sides, so maybe it would not show the stain so bad.
Another question ? Is there a wax strong enough to keep it from staining so bad ?
I have tried about half a dozen different waxes, and none seem to help.
Nu finish 2000 seems to do the best, that I have tried
Thanks for all the info guys !


----------

